# Marshall MO this weekend!



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Sorry I didn't think to post this sooner. For some reason I thought it would have already been her.

This is a benefit for a Memorial scholarship fund. Them Marshall Mafia boy knows how to Party! Here's the poop, or check out the threat at CW...

--------------------------
"The Marshall Mafia will hold it's first Herf on Saturday, July 29, 2006.

This Herf will benifit Jared M. Stubblefield Memorial Scholarship Funds.

Jared was a pilot and cigar smoker when he was killed in 2003 at the age of 19. Multiple Scholarships have been formed to support students that want to become pilots.

Tickets are $30ea. or $50 per couple and include drinks, snacks, supper and door prizes. The Herf will start at 1pm with a poker game ($20 entry fee half will go to the players the other half to the scholarship fund), and also include a silent auction.

For more information please contact:

Jeff Stubblefield - [email protected]

dartplayer1 by PM or email thru CW

If you would like to help with a donation for the silent auction please contact me by PM

Hope to see you all in Marshall"


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great herf and raise a lotta $$$$$.
I'm the BOTL hat donated the copy of the MRN along with some smokes that Darty has to offer.

Coach


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

EXcellent, Coach! Thanks for the donation!

I'm just getting ready to hit the road to this HERF...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i posted on this thread on CW. i was driving by on my way to St. Louis and back for a family reunion... with my son...
hope you all had a good time, warren.


----------

